# woodturned lampshade



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Ill be honest, and would of punched a hole in the side before hitting step at 2 min mark in video lol


----------



## BURTONboy (Feb 23, 2010)

Thats awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Needs a coring system

Looks wet, wonder what the lamp shade looks like in 6 months?


----------



## ronbeaux (Mar 25, 2006)

I would have thrown my back out trying to chuck it up!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

ronbeaux said:


> I would have thrown my back out trying to chuck it up!


I was thinking the same. Just standing there that long in one position takes a toll.


----------

